# Cervelo S5 2013 replica?



## Megazine (Sep 30, 2012)

Wholesale 2013 cervelo s5 vwd aero road bike carbon frame/fork/seatpost/clamp/headset, size 51/54/56cm, Free shipping, $755.55-804.65/Set | DHgate


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

If it's ship from China or Southeast Asia, then it's an absolutely yes. If it's ship from N. America, it might be stolen. There have been post on here stating large quantity of bikes advertised as low price are lightly stolen.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

it's a knock-off. You can also buy a Time RXRS for under $1000. Probably good enough to fool your neighbor, but it isn't authentic.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Plus, you don't want to mess around with the frame failing and getting injure if it's not the real deal.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Mainland China = knock-off. I wouldn't.


----------

